# Hypno Perk



## Guest (Nov 14, 2003)

I just got home from the eye doctor where I had a bit of eye surgery to remove a large growth on my left upper eyelid. I've had it removed a couple of other times, but they never had to do this procedure which involved lying down, Xylocaine being injected (oh, that smarts) and an incision as well as some "scooping" going on. I wanted it excised before I perform in 3 weeks so it has a chance to heal. Supposedly it will hurt for a few days and I will need to put salve in it X3 daily during that time, but in a week, the opthamologist said I won't even know I had it done. Bottom line: It hurt. Right now I am wearing a patch and a lot of tape over my left eye. I had to call my husband and he and a neighbor came to pick me up and drive both cars home. There was no way I could drive like this. Anyway... the point of this post is that when the doc was sticking me with needles, cutting, squeezing, scooping and blood was dripping onto my cheek.... I was using the hypno to get through the procedure without going nuts. I pictured the third track... the one with the stars... that one allows me to focus and relax better than any other track of Mike's. Without using this technique, I probably would've had to have been given gas or put out. This was not fun. Right now it hurts and feels as if something is scraping the inside of my eyeball, plus there is blood soaking through the patch in one spot. But I did ok.And I want to emphasize the benefits of the hypno as far as its anxiety-reducing effects as it related to this experience for me.Now y'all can call me "Patch" for a while....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad you were able to use it and glad it worked so well for you. I have found the same to be true. The skills easily transfer to other situations. And yes, they have come in handy many times for me too.Hope you heal well and aren't too uncomfortable with this. And Evie???? Stop growing extra stuff will ya??







BQ


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

YIKES!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2003)

Hah...B.Q.







.... My body just likes to grow stuff, I think?







...(I once read that stress can do that?)Well... I finally was able to take the patch off....... and now I look like Rocky Raccoon














The upshot is that the incision is on the inside of my eyelid and not on the outside. It isn't nearly as swollen as I thought it would be either.The bleeding has stopped.Now I just gotta go around with this gooey stuff in my eye for a few days....







...It still hurts a bit, but I'll live.(The Depakote may have helped too, but it was definitely the star flake track that saw me through this one....







)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Evie, glad your doing okay, that certainly does not sound like fun to me. Glad the HT helped out also, pretty amazing all the uses for it and I personally do it all the time and sometimes for fun with playing around with imagery.







Hope it heals soon for you. Good thing you don't have to get a drivers license picture.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeppers... wouldn't that just be really cute, huh?







You oughta see the other guy.....


----------

